# Liggettisms



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Post the best Bob Roll/Phil Liggett quotes from the Tour. There are a few good ones, already. I wish I could remember them all well enough to quote them.

"He's be thrown a bone and it sure is a meaty one!" -- Liggett


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

How about saying that sastre was 1 minute, six seconds back after the timre trial, but needed to make up 76 seconds to be in the lead.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Why did they not get what Cavendish's "telephone" salute was at the line today? Don't they know anything about team sponsors?


----------



## cyclesoflife (May 8, 2005)

Here is one from Craig Hummer I caught during stage 3 as Columbia was pushing the pace and trying to put more time into the peleton who had fallen back once the gap formed:

" Hincapie is infront breaking the wind" .


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

"absolute carnage on the roads" (Paul, not Phil)


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Liggett, referring to Cav in green.

'If he goes in a garden someone will probably put a can over him"

Also good was Bob saying that the race was more exciting this year than last because of 1 man - LA


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Phil today in reference to Skil Shimano being down a rider - "he crashed out at BBox Bend" . I couldn't stop laughing at the reference to the troubles experienced by the BBox guys during the TTT.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Phil said something today when they break was passing through a section where the crowd was four or five deep. He said, "people say that cycling is becoming less popular, at least thats what the journalists would like us to believe, and it's not true."

Yay for Phil!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*HA! an instant classic*

that made me laugh



iliveonnitro said:


> Post the best Bob Roll/Phil Liggett quotes from the Tour. There are a few good ones, already. I wish I could remember them all well enough to quote them.
> 
> "He's be thrown a bone and it sure is a meaty one!" -- Liggett


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Dunno if everyone is already aware of this.

http://amzn.com/1891369555


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Phil a couple of days ago: "where there's no gain, there's no pain".


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Has anyone noticed how often Paul says "around about"? It drives me crazy!


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

somdoosh said:


> Dunno if everyone is already aware of this.
> 
> http://amzn.com/1891369555


Anyone have this book? Looks fun, worth the money?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

FastFred said:


> Has anyone noticed how often Paul says "around about"? It drives me crazy!


Around about 20 times an hour. I'm so used to it, I kind of welcome it now.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

From Phil this morning

"... his legs will be burning like a bonfire"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

FastFred said:


> Has anyone noticed how often Paul says "around about"? It drives me crazy!


i will take "around about" 1000 times before "and that man? a certain..."


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

From Phil yesterday: "There is a probability that he will have a certain win"


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

FastFred said:


> Has anyone noticed how often Paul says "around about"? It drives me crazy!


"completely and utterly" is another ridiculous one.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

cyclesoflife said:


> Here is one from Craig Hummer I caught during stage 3 as Columbia was pushing the pace and trying to put more time into the peleton who had fallen back once the gap formed:
> 
> " Hincapie is infront breaking the wind" .



Lol... Thats one way to split the peloton


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> "completely and utterly" is another ridiculous one.


That one drives me berserk it would be okay if he used it in some sort of context. I think during the prologue he said that someone needed to get completely and utterly around a turn.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Aint nothin' like a good liggettism!


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

Phil referring to Lance's return from retirement.

"He's brought a new fillip to the sport"


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

tron said:


> That one drives me berserk it would be okay if he used it in some sort of context. I think during the prologue he said that someone needed to get completely and utterly around a turn.


If you had grown up in Britain you would have heard completely and utterly a great deal - it's jut a silly expression - and not nearly as silly as a lot of American commentators words and expressions - how about winingest for starters......we are extremely lucky to have Paul and Phil to listen to on versus.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

gobes said:


> From Phil this morning
> 
> "... his legs will be burning like a bonfire"


That's my new favorite. The moment I heard that I knew I was going to use it.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

You may need to be an old-timer to know this one, but I got a hearty laugh out of Phil using the Yogi Berra quote, "it's deja vous all over again"!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bianchi bob said:


> You may need to be an old-timer to know this one, but I got a hearty laugh out of Phil using the Yogi Berra quote, "it's deja vous all over again"!


oh, go drink yoo-hoo, old man.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

My fav quote from phil was from last year when he was talking about Ricardo Ricco on TdF 2008: Stage 9 

It went something like "Look at Ricardo Ricco, Where on the mountain did he buy a new set of legs?" 

Next day.... Bam! EPO 

I still like to think Phil knew and was secretly blurting it out.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

"He's thrown down the gauntlet to see who will respond!" (Liggett)

Admittedly, I had to look up what "gauntlet" meant...


----------



## TmaxR (Aug 31, 2008)

Not from Phil or Paul, but another brit whom I used to ride with, had an expression that I loved. If he was having a bad day on the bike, he would say: "My legs feel like sticks of shyt."


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

One from the past (especially during 2003/4 TdF's) was annoying, "_*Ulrich is the most naturally talented rider*_" - usually said after an attack of his was about to get shut down.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

"Getting to the job @ hand"

I have to say I really like this one.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

From a couple of years ago: "The strong men are sharpening their legs for the sprint."


----------



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

*A moment of silence for the old days...*

...when one of them (Phil or Paul) would trot out the "he's dug deeply into his suitcase of courage" line. Always one of my faves.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The Craig Hummer "join Bob and I tomorrow for stage...." really annoys me. :mad2:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

When Millar was on his own the other day, trying to make his escape work, he started to cheer for him, then kind of stopped himself and said, "We must remain unbiased and hope he can pull it off."


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Jwiffle said:


> When Millar was on his own the other day, trying to make his escape work, he started to cheer for him, then kind of stopped himself and said, "We must remain unbiased and hope he can pull it off."


HA! That's a great one.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

tron said:


> That one drives me berserk it would be okay if he used it in some sort of context. I think during the prologue he said that someone needed to get completely and utterly around a turn.


I think I mentioned this in another thread: (Paul at the ToCa) They are "completely and utterly in their rain slickers". Now thats context.


----------



## neverwalk (Jul 13, 2009)

My all time favorite Liggett quote, not because it was a "liggettism", but because it captured "the moment" of one of the greatest Tour moments as it was happening, Lance on the Alp d'Huez.

" He took a look straight into the eyes there of Jan Ullrich, and said "Well, Here I go! Are you coming or not?" and the answer is........NOT!"

Even though in an interview after, Lance says "the Look" was at the field as a whole to assess it before he attacked. 
Regardless, it was a magic moment.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

From 2004, stage 17:

"Armstrong, his eyes going deep in his head"

??


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

From the mid 80's when Phil did the commentary for CBS with John Tesh, "the angels of the mountains" and "Lucho Herrera dancing on his pedals". 

Great stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

"during the (fill in with time trial) he stamped his authority on this race"


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

FastFred said:


> Has anyone noticed how often Paul says "around about"? It drives me crazy!


....or "absolute perfection"


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

During stage 7 or 8, I think, Versus was coming back from a commercial break, and Phil says "If you're just joining us...well, I hope not".


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

"And look as these four potatoes go"


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

"He's a great stratestician"


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I like how he pronounced the "gran night rock"


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

The other day there was a line about "Bridge to engine room, we need more power!" 

It was when Chavenel fell off the pace. Hilarious.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I believe it was Bob who said during Stage 15, "He's as cool as the other side of the pillow." That's just poetic! Dunno who he was talking about, though.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

This ones from Paul from a couple Tours back. During a small breakaway Sylvian Chavanel hesitated to chase down a rider speeding towards the finish line. Paul said something like "C'mon guys. Put your head on the stem and nail the rider back".


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Paul says "he's turning himself inside out!" a lot when a rider closes a gap or makes a breakaway.


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

ExtraSlow said:


> ...when one of them (Phil or Paul) would trot out the "he's dug deeply into his suitcase of courage" line. Always one of my faves.


The Swiss customs agents were on the rivet, turning themselves inside out looking for Phil's suitcase of courage on the Astana bus this morning . . . they didn't find it. It was hidden under the blue touch paper.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rodster said:


> The Swiss customs agents were *on the rivet*.....


I think I know what "on the rivet" means (hammering, going really fast etc) but I don't get origin of the phrase. Will someone please explain it to me?


----------



## nsw2516 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> ....or "absolute perfection"



likes his "absolutes" doesn't he?!...."an absolute beast of a man"..."an absolute beast of a climb"..


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

How about Bob Roll when he is answering a question. Most of the time he starts off with, "that's a very good question". After awhile it gets old.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*Paul:*

"he's popped" (when a rider cracks and slides off the back of a flying group"

"completely and utterly cracked"


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

what about "mano e mano" - one of Paul's favourites I think


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

BunnV said:


> I think I know what "on the rivet" means (hammering, going really fast etc) but I don't get origin of the phrase. Will someone please explain it to me?












The Brooks saddle which was standard issue in the days of yore, was riveted together. "On the rivet" means you're sitting on the the nose of the saddle . . . dipping into your suitcase of courage, turning yourself inside out. 

PS: The term "cracked" however has nothing to do with one's seating posture.


----------



## dcairns (Sep 6, 2006)

Stage 17, 

"Yes, we are deep into the intestines of the Alps now"


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

"Rendezvous with destiny" (Sherwin)


----------

